# Moss



## winsch1027 (Jul 1, 2008)

I have some haircap moss in my back yard and what I know of it does not have a dormant period do you think I could use this in my PDF viv?


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

Give it a good wash and throw it in! Where are you located, if you are in florida you may have a good chance it is really a hit or miss thing. Even if it dosn't have a dormancy period it may not do well in the extreme humidity of most vivs. Either way good luck with it.

Justin


----------



## winsch1027 (Jul 1, 2008)

thanks I am located in CT


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

The odds are it will slowly turn yellow and die. You're much better off getting some tried and true species from online. Also, it's really hard to kill a lot of the pests you might be introducing. It sounds to me like a great way to get snails and the like  .

Another thing to keep in mind is that some mosses take a great while to get established and it takes about 10 minutes to rip it out of the ground. Not saying that's what you're doing but it's good for others that might be reading to be aware of.

Off of the top of my head I can think of Java, Kyoto, Riccia(which technically isn't a moss), tropical pillow moss, A moss... and the list goes on. Good old sphagnum will even come back if given a chance. You can even visit your local greenhouse and I'm sure you'll find some moss growing somewhere which will be tropical tolerant.

This is mostly Kyoto moss from spore packets. There are a few other tropical species that came from greenhouse plants and some sphagnum coming back to life but the majority is Kyoto.


----------



## winsch1027 (Jul 1, 2008)

Question i can use dead sphagnum moss? somebody told me that it could cause impaction if swallowed? is this true :?:


----------



## Leucs2008 (Mar 8, 2008)

Anything can cause impaction if swallowed. Ive heard of coco fiber doing it too. I think there are always isolated instances but Ive never had a problem. Andy that moss is BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## Christer (Feb 18, 2008)

Does kyoto moss spread from where it has been planted/sown or does it just stick there?


----------



## m_wells (May 18, 2008)

wow that moss is amazing i wish mine looked like that!


----------



## dwdragon (Aug 14, 2008)

How many packets or how much of the spores did you have to spread to get that? I have some on order in the mail but only got 1 packet.... I wasn't sure if it would grow in a terrarium!!!


----------

